# 180 gal



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

how many 6-7 inch rbp's in a 180 gal?


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

9 that will equal 20 gallons per fish. but if it was me I would only put only 7....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nonsense. you can easily get away with around 12-15 pygos @ 6-7". filtration would be an issue, you'd definitely need some heavy duty stuff. but if you can provide adequate filtration, i'd shoot for the double digits.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

The answer to this question depends on if the length of the tank... How long is it? I definitly would not overstock and would only place 9-10 in the tank IMO.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

20 gal rule can be pushed with tanks over 100-120 gal,as hyphen said with good filtration. Often water changes a must also....


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

probably your standatd 180 like 72" x24"x 24" you could get away with about 9


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I would say 9 - 12, overstocking is not really a problem with 100+ gallon tanks, just don't go overboard.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

15. that would make a nice shoal.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

15. that would make a nice shoal.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

With proper maintenance and filtration I'd say at least 12, maybe 15 but you might have to take some out later on.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would say 9-12. i like to understock in hopes that this helps growth but that is just my opinion


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I'd probably go with 9 or 10 if I was being honest with myself.

Remember: 25% of the water in a 180 is about 45 gallons. You probably won't feel like changing the water all too often.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

whenever i clean my 180 i just sweep up the poop then let the python sit in the tank while i smoke or something. it really isn't too much work.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

I had 180 gallon with 11 caribe, 4 natts, and 1 sailfin pleco. The pleco is still doing great.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

9-12 pygos should be good. I guess it depends how much work you want to do.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A dozen for a good few years, imo, monitor water closely for PH and Nitrates to determine how many water changes weekly you need to perform or if a buffer needs to be added. Once p's reach 12" plus you may need to sell a few.


----------



## g_low1515 (Apr 12, 2004)

i have 13 in 120 with no problems. 4 rbp, 4 srbp, 3 caribe and 2 payra. i do weekly water change of about 40%. have 1050 gph filtration, and 1200 gph powerhead.


----------

